# RIP Pip Borrman



## PeteG (Feb 25, 2009)

sadly I have just heard that Pip Borrman has been lost in his new Samson replica in Victoria, Australia today.
Pip wasvery nice guy, excellent pilot, one of the best known airshow pilots in Australia, and was preparing for his first season with the new airplane.


His Samson replica was absolutely stunning.


this is so very tragic.


----------

